# Does a double rear facing buggy exist?????



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi wonderful people, 

We have just started prep yey! We would really like to adopt siblings somewhere in the 1 - 4 region. I ideally if this all goes to plan like a double rear facing buggy / pushchair. I have googled and looked on a number of websites and haven't seen any. 

Does anyone know of one? 

Thanks x x


----------



## Handstitchedmum (Mar 24, 2013)

A long time ago, my relatives had (double) buggies which were changeable from front to rear facing. I've never shopped for a buggy myself so hadn't realised the features changed all that much. Maybe the market wants babies to have a view and thinks parent-facing is oppressive? Maybe the world is filled with parents who want a (visual) break from their child? 

I'm sure there must be a buggy like that somewhere. Can you search big brand sites?


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

Teutonia Team Alu S4 , long story but I once hoped for twins


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

I have tried  a number HSM and not seen anything. Forward facing does seem to the trend now. I want lo's to face me although I'll be that focused on them I'll probably bump into things constantly  

Oh thanks Maisyz I'll google now x


----------



## Handstitchedmum (Mar 24, 2013)

They do still exist! This one is reversible: http://www.emmaljunga.com/english/Twin_Nitro-322.html


----------



## Handstitchedmum (Mar 24, 2013)

Easy to scan the photos of the Which? reviews, though some twin buggies may be reversible:

http://www.which.co.uk/baby-and-child/baby-transport/reviews/pushchairs/


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

Am pretty sure it was kiddicare, I was a bit obsessed with kiddicare, think it was all the meds


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Thank you so much ladies so helpful I am now scaring DH with the prices. Figured best prepare him x x


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

ah yes, best way to look at prices is with beer goggles on, otherwise they get scared. Mine nearly passed out at the price of nursery furniture and is definitely wondering if we could adopt some aged 21.


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

ha ha best not show DH he'd probably agree. Ebay is the other option keep a check for a second hand one. My Dad has offered to buy a buggie as their gift but don't think he knows they are that expensive or if DH would be happy for him to buy it. Probably not.


----------



## Handstitchedmum (Mar 24, 2013)

<---The face of someone who just went buggy browsing for the first time in her life.

Next time a social worker asks me why I prefer a 7-9 year old, I will show them that website. Yikes!


As a side note, Gwyneth, I figured out that you can filter the buggy search on Which? and there are 11 brands of reversible (parent-facing) double buggies.


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

That's fantastic HSM I will do some serious research on which on my day off this week x x


----------



## Sun Flower (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi Gwyneth 

We are looking at siblings too, under 1 and under 4 ideally.

Does anyone recommend the phil and ted tandem double buggies? They look really low to the ground and it worries me about how safe and comfortable they would be? 

I can't wait to go to mother care / kiddicare and have a push around!


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

Netmums and preloved.com are both quite good places to look for second hand buggies in your area.  Decent ones are so bloomin' expensive.  I've seen a few doubles on there in our area, although we decided to go with a buggy and a board in the end as Wyxling hasn't used a buggy for a while.


----------



## thespouses (Jan 5, 2006)

If you think the price of buggies is shocking, just wait for nursery/after school care/dancing lessons/school trips.


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Already know the cost of them so no shocks there we've planned all finances etc round them for a long time.


----------



## Bethliz (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi
We have a city select double buggy, it has reversible seats, hope that helps


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks the more options to choose from the better x x


----------



## MummyElf (Apr 11, 2013)

Sunflower we have just bought the Phil&Ted's tandem - the appeal being that it can be a single or a double and we are starting with one and younger no.2 sibling will join us at some stage in the future. I haven't actually used it yet for real as contact starts this week but we bought it second hand and it's original owner had nothing but praise for it - her LOs have outgrown it. All the reviews I've read have been great although the 'low to the ground' has been raised with one model. Ours comes with all the kit including a carry cot thingy to go underneath for the younger baby and I'm very impressed with it. I've done test runs and it's easy to fold up / unfold. But my main appeal is that it can be a single or a double!


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Love the review thanks x x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

We have the OBABY tandem buggy (although a little large), you can have the seats in any combination you like and they also have 3 reclining positions. http://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/productdisplay0_10751_-1_206248_10001

I like it as it is so big and the basket underneath is huge, the seats are a good size too so if my 2 and half year old gets tired of walking she fits in it lovely.

I get a few stares though but I do not care as long as my two are comfortable


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Thank you so much the personal reviews are really helpful.  So are the number of options we think we will go down the pre loved route because with adopting we won't be using it as long and will want to spend money in other places.  Will write all suggested models down and  search for a bargain over the coming months x x x


----------



## Sun Flower (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks Lilyelf, it's really good to knows,  I have also read of good things about phil & ted combos and like you, the idea of it being a one or two seater really appealed. I also think they look slick and slim line compared to some other models that look bulky. 
Have you purchased any accessories yet, I've been looking at the insect screen, rain cover etc...

Going to search for pre loved in my area. Not ready to purchase yet, but good to know what is out there!


----------



## MummyElf (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi Sunflower

We were hugely fortunate in that all the accessories (still in boxes one of them) were with it - a rain cover, carry seat for a baby and a sunshade thingy that is like a black net. I don't think we need anything else. 

We've also bought an Ergo baby carrier as the are highly recommended and will use this during contact to bond with LO. 

We got it off gumtree for a fab price from a lovely family.


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

I am now eyeing up pavements everywhere I go to see if I feel they could cope with the double buggies. Have decided to organise where I walk round the buggy


----------



## Handstitchedmum (Mar 24, 2013)

Lol, Gwyneth! You are such a planner! I've never been out-planned before; it is hard to resist checking out the pavements now that you have suggested it.  And I don't even plan to get a buggy!


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

I walk my dog every morning and my current obsession is thinking about how everyday necessities will work with lo's. They will need good waterproofs and a good rain cover so we still get out all the time.  I love to plan and prepare and think about all different eventualities x x x


----------



## Handstitchedmum (Mar 24, 2013)

If we end up matched to an under-four, I am going to grill you on what we need to do!


----------



## Dreams do come true (Jan 4, 2012)

Ladies,

I was obsessed with pushchairs....still am lol.

Word of caution....resist buying it until you are linked, this is why:

I went buggy shopping when in prep and we initially started out to adopt one baby, in August I convinced dh that we should buy the pushchair I wanted as it had 10% off...we bought the Stokke explory an spent over £800 on it...I took it from the box and for a test drive so couldn't return it. 3 months later we were linked with a 2yr old and 10mth old (on placement)...so then I had to either get rid I my Stokke (which I love) or buy more pushchairs....now I have a twin buggy (which I hate...but need to use sometimes) and a small pushchair for DS when dh is out with us...I also purchased the sibling board from the Stokke used once...but DS gets bored...I now think I am going to get rid of them all and get the Bugaboo Donkey...

To cut a long story short....unless you know 100% that you are having one child only I would hold fire as it e comes very expensive lol!

Also...you can get some bargains on EBay.


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks sweetie I definitely won't buy anything till matched I'm a don't temp fate kind of girl. Ebay etc is defo the way forward for us just can't justify the expense of new knowing that we won't use it for as longer period of time as others. x x x


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hey - I echo Dreams. Gumtree is great too but it's fun to narrow your selections. Our SW also advised that some FCs give buggy with LO as then they are already familiar with it.
X


----------

